# Need help with mail setup and tMobile



## rants (Dec 4, 2017)

Apparently, unlike ATT and other providers that do port 25 blocking, tMobile does not.  So, in order to send mail through my server I'll need to configure it to allow me to send mail no matter which IP address I have.

Is there an easy way to configure sendmail so I can send emails from our mobile devices?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

It's already set up by default that way. The recipient however might block the email but there's nothing you can do, on your side, about that.


----------



## rants (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm getting a relaying denied message...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Which server is giving you that message? Some intermediate? Or the local sendmail(1)? By default sendmail(1) is configured to allow "local submit" only, meaning only processes local on the machine are able to send email.


----------



## rants (Dec 4, 2017)

Our mail server.  IE: I am trying to send mail from my iphone through our server to say YOU. My machine is denying relaying.  I understand that by default its not allowing it, since tMobile doesn't use port 25 blocking they don't have mail servers available for you to send mail through like say ATT.  I need to figure out a way to allow myself and a few others to email from the phones.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

I would suggest using something like mail/opensmtpd as sendmail(1) is a royal pain to set up (even for experienced users).


----------



## rants (Dec 4, 2017)

would I need to turn sendmail off or uninstall it or run both at the same time?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Just turning it off would do. Removing it will be problematic as it's part of the base OS. You can remove it but you will have to buildworld from source.

Make sure you set it to "NONE", a "NO" will not disable it completely. 


```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```


----------



## rants (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll probably take the easier route and turn it off and leave it alone.  I'll advise once done. Thanks for the help Sir.


----------



## rants (Dec 30, 2017)

Sorry I'm just now getting to this, that's what happens when you have a tractor accident...  anyway, I can't seem to find a reasonable explanation on the setup for this.  Any suggestions on setting up the config, etc? Also I'm assuming that I can still use this with dovecot or will that require a change as well?


----------

